# wall bed



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

can anyone tell me if you can buy a wall bed anywhere in cyprus . near to paralimni the better , thank you .:confused2: . chrissie


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

chrissie said:


> can anyone tell me if you can buy a wall bed anywhere in cyprus . near to paralimni the better , thank you .:confused2: . chrissie


Are you talking about a murphy bed?


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

yes seen some on the net from america but wandered if you can get one in cyprus


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Are you talking about a murphy bed?


yes love


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

chrissie said:


> can anyone tell me if you can buy a wall bed anywhere in cyprus . near to paralimni the better , thank you .:confused2: . chrissie


I think I saw one in Elizantre, just off of the Agia Trias roundabout, near Orphanides. If Andreas, the manager, hasn't got one on display ask him. He's a helpful soul.


----------



## ptrjakson (Dec 19, 2009)

The wall bed you are looking for can be purchased from Shenzhen DM Wall Bed Co.,


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for that. do you have there email address please . thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrissie said:


> thanks for that. do you have there email address please . thanks


ELIZANTRE FURNITURE LTD


----------

